# @Tom



## KarenSoCal (Jan 8, 2019)

@Tom
I didn't want to put this in your Latest Endeavor thread, but I thought of you when I saw it.

I wonder if this bird has been used in falconry? Maybe it would explain it's behavior.

I don't know this person, but I'm on the Sea, so it can't be far.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/64337476896/permalink/10156745092686897/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2019)

Can't see what you're talking about. Only the home page with no info or pictures.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 8, 2019)

If you can't see the Facebook post, here it is, minus comments.
There was also a video with the bird standing close like in the second pic, and the people are talking to her and saying they are going to get her some meat. She just stands there and listens to them, and does not fly away.
@Yvonne G

A Special Visitor Of My Life: (year end story, as of this moment! <3) [emoji3059][emoji3059][emoji3059][emoji3059][emoji3059][emoji3059]
This is a wild magnificent hawk, (not sure she or he) She drops by my yard and so familiar that I can come so close touching her, I wrap my camera and start a few pictures and two Videos. I feed her with some meat! (watch the video, sorry I have problem uploading it so just pictures for now)
Last night she slept in a tree branch at the yard.
She is still here perching on my equipment and let me close and feed her! (How great feelings, when a man like me get treated with this special “date” of life with nature! (Remember this bird is illegal to keep, but hence she just drop-by and stay! Well an angel who gives me happiness!, However I try to keep a distance so she will not be so close with dangerous being and men!)
Too excited, and Happy, I just pump-up a poem: 
...
"Oh hawk, thy spirit wild and free,
Come visit a lone soul like me!
We are born to be different,
But life we share land and sea
Nature and Sky, Sun and night
Animated composition of living time.
Come now, to visit me a man,
Next life we should exchange 
Body, Bird and Me! 
( [emoji2398] December 30 2018 -Homer Lesi)


----------



## wccmog10 (Jan 8, 2019)

It’s a juvenile red tailed hawk. Probably not anyone’s falconry bird. As a first year/juvinelle bird, there has not been time for anyone to trap it, train it, hunt with it, and release it. If it was an escaped bird it will still be wearing equipment. It’s just young and probably hungry. In the right situation they can be trained with positive reinforcement techniques, without ever actually taking them into possession. They are very smart when it comes to getting a meal. If one is willing to eat food you offer it, you can eventually count on it being around, and letting you get pretty close to it before it flies away. I’ve never done this personally, but have heard of it being done. Some people have done it on purpose, others do it not realizing that they are training the bird to stick around. It just shows you how strong positive reinforcement is as a training tool.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 8, 2019)

wccmog10 said:


> It’s a juvenile red tailed hawk. Probably not anyone’s falconry bird. As a first year/juvinelle bird, there has not been time for anyone to trap it, train it, hunt with it, and release it. If it was an escaped bird it will still be wearing equipment. It’s just young and probably hungry. In the right situation they can be trained with positive reinforcement techniques, without ever actually taking them into possession. They are very smart when it comes to getting a meal. If one is willing to eat food you offer it, you can eventually count on it being around, and letting you get pretty close to it before it flies away. I’ve never done this personally, but have heard of it being done. Some people have done it on purpose, others do it not realizing that they are training the bird to stick around. It just shows you how strong positive reinforcement is as a training tool.


Thank you for the info! I thought it was a redtail, but didn't know it's a juvenile.

I was glad to read that the man who posted this said he keeps his distance. I don't know if the bird is still hanging around his place. I may comment on his post and ask.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2019)

In the first pic it looks like the crop is pretty full. I wonder what sort of "meat" he's feeding the bird?

Its neat to see how much this guy appreciates what he's seeing and experiencing. 

This bird probably would have made a good falconry bird if its that willing to get close to people. Of course, not having fear of people might lead to its demise. I hope this one is one of that 5% that lives and gets to reproduce.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 8, 2019)

Tom said:


> In the first pic it looks like the crop is pretty full. I wonder what sort of "meat" he's feeding the bird?
> 
> Its neat to see how much this guy appreciates what he's seeing and experiencing.
> 
> This bird probably would have made a good falconry bird if its that willing to get close to people. Of course, not having fear of people might lead to its demise. I hope this one is one of that 5% that lives and gets to reproduce.


@Tom
Were you able to see the video? The gentleman says to the bird "you are wonderful! You are wonderful!" It's very easy to see he is extremely appreciative of this gift he's been given.

The original post was 12/30. In the comments he adds another pic on 1/1. So she came back at least 2 days more.

When I first saw this, (I know it's ridiculous), but I had a fleeting thought...what if this is Minerva? Then you posted about your possible sighting of her! I'm just sure you actually did see your old partner! [emoji4]


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> @Tom
> Were you able to see the video? The gentleman says to the bird "you are wonderful! You are wonderful!" It's very easy to see he is extremely appreciative of this gift he's been given.
> 
> The original post was 12/30. In the comments he adds another pic on 1/1. So she came back at least 2 days more.
> ...


I didn't see any video link. Just two photos.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 9, 2019)

Tom said:


> I didn't see any video link. Just two photos.


If you are able to click on the Facebook link, you get the video. I guess you need a FB account, and I found no way to copy the video. [emoji53]


----------

